# Upper Dir (khyber pakhtunkhwa)



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

(Kumrat, dir)




(Kumrat, dir)





(jahaz dand, dir)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

woow what a beautiful scene

I love khyber paktunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

Dera Kha They, @Pak-one....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

zeeshanaayan07 said:


> woow what a beautiful scene
> 
> I love khyber paktunkhwa



This valley looks heaven on earth, In Pakistan we are blessed with such beautiful valleys, no need to go Switzerland, I hope PTI gives attention to Kumrat valley to boost tourism, looks more lush than Swat valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Kumrat Valley is Heaven will visit it sum day INSHA ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Kumrat Valley , upper Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Dream Land Upper DIr by Atif Saeed 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4436794.118482.488251891199720&type=1&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SCLeks

Is dir near gilgit?


----------



## aks18

SCLeks said:


> Is dir near gilgit?



no its boundaries touches CHitral and Swat you can check out the map posted in earlier posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Pak-one said:


> (Kumrat, dir)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kumrat, dir)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jahaz dand, dir)


This lake is not in Dir its Chitta Katha Lake (Neelum valley), Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Umair Nawaz said:


> This lake is not in Dir its Chitta Katha Lake (Neelum valley), Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan


It is jahaz dand(lake) in kumrat valley, Jahaz Dand is a located at aprox 3500 m altitude, 3 hrs trek from Jahaz Banda in Upper Dir, KPK province Pakistan
Jahaz Dand Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Google Image Result for http://www.knowledgepicture.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Jahaz-Dand-Katora-Lake.jpg






Google Image Result for http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/attachments/road-trips-vacations/1228899d1374151847-tour-de-heaven-kumrat-valley-track-jahaz-banda-jahaz-dand-katora-lake-bild3905.jpg


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Pak-one said:


> It is jahaz dand(lake) in kumrat valley, Jahaz Dand is a located at aprox 3500 m altitude, 3 hrs trek from Jahaz Banda in Upper Dir, KPK province Pakistan
> Jahaz Dand Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Google Image Result for http://www.knowledgepicture.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Jahaz-Dand-Katora-Lake.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/attachments/road-trips-vacations/1228899d1374151847-tour-de-heaven-kumrat-valley-track-jahaz-banda-jahaz-dand-katora-lake-bild3905.jpg



Yaar Pakwheels is also a forum and flicker is just a site where pictures r shared.

And about Google link.

Well go to google write the Chitta Katha Lake ,Shounter Valley, in neelum valley,Azad Kashmir, Pakistan n it will show the exact pictures u have shared.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&q=Chitta+Katha+Lake&btnG=Search+by+image&biw=1366&bih=600&sei=8nzyUezGBYvKOcyngcAI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Umair Nawaz said:


> This lake is not in Dir its Chitta Katha Lake (Neelum valley), Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan




Not chitta katta lake dear its Jahaz Dand Lake Dir


----------



## Umair Nawaz

aks18 said:


> Not chitta katta lake dear its Jahaz Dand Lake Dir



it is.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/161177-azad-kashmir-6.html

go to post # 89.and in nxt page post#91

Chitta Katha Lake - Google Search


----------



## aks18

Umair Nawaz said:


> it is.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/161177-azad-kashmir-6.html
> 
> go to post # 89.and in nxt page post#91
> 
> Chitta Katha Lake - Google Search




the guy sitting next to lake is Jahaz Dand Lake not Chitta katta


----------



## aks18

Chitta katta is having huge mountain like Hari parbat second highest peak of Azad Kashmir and having no trees around while Jahaz Dand lake have trees and normal sized peaks around both lakes looks similar but they are different lakes ... 

This pic is the latest Pic of Chitta katta lake our 2 groups attempted this lake this july we found a bad weather so couldnt make up to this lake while our next group in a week later successfully made up to it and such elevation of chitta katta there is no trees found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yaar Pakwheels is also a forum and flicker is just a site where pictures r shared.
> 
> And about Google link.
> 
> Well go to google write the Chitta Katha Lake ,Shounter Valley, in neelum valley,Azad Kashmir, Pakistan n it will show the exact pictures u have shared.
> 
> Chitta Katha Lake - Google Search



Yara the peaks are visibly different in both. The basic layout is very similar (and hence the confusion) but I'm pretty sure the pictures are of two different places. You'll find this happening with many of our lakes.

*Chitta Katta:*
















*Jahaz Dand:*
















You can see that Chitta Katta has taller and steeper disjoint spires but Jahaz Dand has one continues rock wall with low profile summits.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Heavenly beauty of nature unexplored, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vandamoot

Just asking, imagining an indian gets visa for pakistan and wants to visit these heavenly valleys (like me  ) what are the chances that he can safely visit these valleys of dir and chitral?
anyways beautiful pics.


----------

